# What do you think?



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I just wanted to post some pictures of the drywall in a house that I'm working on out of town. I've done a bunch of drywall in my day and I am not afraid to make my opinion known, but what do you guys think about this? 

There was 8 pieces to go up on the walls and 21 pieces on the ceiling. The ceilings havent been taped yet and the wall arent done either and they are already on their 3rd 5 gallon bucket of mud. Feel free to enlarge the corner pics and get a good look at that craftsmanship.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

This should be in the "Wall of Shame" thread.

Andy.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you want they're only on their 3rd bucket of mud.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Youre right. Im moving this post to the wall of shame. Much more activity there. And this is only the beginning of this story.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a reno tear out! You get what's giving to you !

The sheetrock goes with what's there . And I don't see much there to brag about . 

It looks like chit work . Long before the drywall guy ever showed up . 

Give us something to work with before you throw us under the bus ! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Drywall by Helen Keller. :blink:






Delta


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> This should be in the "Wall of Shame" thread.
> 
> Andy.


No . It's a cluster that needs a magic wand !


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Drywall by Helen Keller. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One week in my shoes! I dare you! 

Triple dog dare ya!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Judging by the pics. It's pure chit work. If I was desperate I guess I'd take it .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Its fixable . But you have to find a drywall contractor that knows renos . Some drywall contractors are great at New homes. But are lost at repair work .


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Even I could do that!!!!


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Look what else they did. Ill tell u why later im too tired to get into it...


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Quality right there I tell ya :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

From experience, that foam will expand for about a week. Trust me. It looks like it's done, but it's not.

As far as the work, some durabond and fiber tape, plus a day, will make the job look alot different. Doesn't matter how it got to this point, It's here now. 

Get to work and make it good. Bad thing is, the homeowner will never appreciate it.

About 20 some years ago, I agreed to tape a job, that the homeowner wanted to hang. He said he could do it. When I got there, he was so happy, he said, "I didn't have hardly any scrap." 
He had used almost every piece, to fill in everywhere. I was back in the house a few years ago. Still no cracks. I was proud of the job i did. He had no clue. No one else does either.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The day school did a good job, no crayon scribbles.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

blacktop said:


> One week in my shoes! I dare you!
> 
> Triple dog dare ya!


Settle down, Hoss. I didn't know you did this work. I've seen what you're capable of, and I would have thought you could do better. But I'm sure you had a good reason for doing it that way. :blink: 

I'm not a drywaller by trade, but I've hung and taped a lot. I'm not very fast, but I'm damn-well better than those pics. Even in a full-gut remodel of a turn-of-the-(last) century remodel.



Delta


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like the high bid got the job.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Blacktop didnt do this job and neither did I. We were working on the home and the homeowner decided to hire someone else to do the sheetrock. They made the biggest mess Ive ever seen in life. The wife called me every day in a panick about how she HAD TO GET BACK IN HER HOUSE AND HER HUSBAND WASNT DOING ANYTHING. And he wouldnt. He wanted to lay the subfloor, but we were gone a month and he didnt lay one board. 
He was holding up progress so much. We went back down to lay the floors after we did the roof and this is what we walk into... the homeowner didnt mention ANY of this. She just wanted us to come back and work. And we did. Worked 20 hour days for a total of 8 days. We made 4 trips, 5 hours each way. The last trip was this one. We get down there, walk in to this, next day homedepot only delivers 9 boxes of the 68 they were supposed to. Next day delivery didnt show, wednesday they were finally delivered. The house still looked like this. We moved all of this crap out, swept up the entire house and a pile of trash the sheetrockers left that was 20 feet around and 4 feet high in the driveway. We cleaned the hell out of that place, laid the underlayment, set out the wood floors to acclimate like the customer wanted even though the instructions say "These floors do not need to be acclimated" in each room that was finished and left. We also laid the 9 boxes that had been acclimating since monday in one room and half a hallway. 

Got home, sent her a final invoice for $3000 less than the proposed invoice that she did approve and she wont pay it. 

She said i was ripping her off charging $20 to remove carpet and pad. I said up did you remove the carpet? Did you get on your knees to pull the tact strips? Did u cut it up and carry it to the dumpster? Wtf?


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Did i mention that the insurance company gave her 16 k for this job. I rewrote her estimate and we settled on 107k.

ONE HUNDRED AND 7 THOUSAND DOLLARS.

I upgraded her shingles for free, i used synthetic felt, painted all her vents to match the roof, redid a bunch of rotten siding, ran some hvac ducts in her attic, and installed the vents in 2 rooms, we pulled all the sheetrock screws out of the ceiling and walls in 2 rooms, prepped everything, leveled the floor which btw was a nightmare to do because the house was so incredibly uneven and rotted. We had different size shims every 6 inches on every rafter. The husband started to lay the subfloor and he put 2x4s down on top of the floor joist, then nailed and glued 5/8 inch plywood on top. He didnt pull the basebords, he didnt pull off the doors or door jambs, he didnt even run the 2x4s from wall to wall, if they stopped short in the middle of the joist, thats where he stopped, so all over the house there were holes with nothing to nail anything to. Just a 8 inch gap straight to the dirt the entire length of the wall.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Should've called Tipi for the floor shimming.... :lol:


----------

